# migrating ezjail from 10.1 to 10.3



## andrewm659 (Jun 22, 2016)

Is there an easy way to do this?  I'm assuming that I would build the new system, migrate the jails over and do a `ezjail-update -b` I think?

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## vejnovic (Jun 23, 2016)

andrewm659 said:


> Is there an easy way to do this?  I'm assuming that I would build the new system, migrate the jails over and do a 'ezjail-update -b' I think?
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong.


https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/jails-ezjail.html

Look at *14.6.4.1. Updating the Operating System.*


----------

